# Website komplett speichern ?? wie



## Triple-Y (10. September 2008)

hallo,
weiß jemand wie man eine Website speichern kann?
ich möchte gerne diese Seite Rechtsvorschriften / Senatsverwaltung fr Stadtentwicklung Berlin
Speichern mit allen PDF Dokumenten ?

T  H   X


----------



## SpaM_BoT (10. September 2008)

Speichere dir doch diese Seite als Lesezeichen.
Man kann natürlich auch eine Webseite auf die Festplatte zum Offline arbeiten abspeichern, aber dann brauchst du wieder eine I-Net Verbindung wenn du diese PDF Links öffnen willst.


----------



## jetztaber (10. September 2008)

Viel Spass damit. Es ist nicht ganz einfach. Es gibt auch noch andere.

SpiderZilla deutsch - www.erweiterungen.de


----------



## Triple-Y (10. September 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> SpiderZilla deutsch - www.erweiterungen.de


hmm, nich mit Firefox 3.0 kompatibel

hab jetzt *webspider* gefunden. dit hats geschaft. endlich

thx


----------



## Philster91 (11. September 2008)

Ich hab dafür mal Win HT Track benutzt. PDF-Dokumente sollten eigentlich mit gesaugt werden, Bilder macht er ja auch.


----------



## k-b (13. September 2008)

Triple-Y schrieb:


> hmm, nich mit Firefox 3.0 kompatibel


Und geht nicht unter Linux


----------



## xTc (13. September 2008)

Such bei Google mal nach "*HTTracker*".


Damit kannst du auch ganze Websites speicher. 


Gruß


----------



## aurionkratos (24. September 2008)

phil.cf schrieb:


> Ich hab dafür mal Win HT Track benutzt.


Gutes Programm, leider ein wenig kompliziert.


----------

